# my 220 cariba tank



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

Here are some new pics of my cariba.
They are for sele BTW, see buy/sell for that.

enjoy...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

pics?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah pics would be great!


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

had to resize...

more...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

COOL! nice ps u got threr dude!


----------



## Apocalypse (Dec 18, 2004)

Awesome caribes.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Those guys look verry nice man.

Good luck w/ the sell!


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

sweet! why do ps always sit in a line? weird.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Those Caribe are HUGE...And the tank is perfectly setup...Very clean...I love it.

And P's always line up...when they're scared...They will all huddle together for security.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

They are huge! They look like they are pretty old. Whats with the black blotches on that one?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

they are amazing looking


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

WOWWWWWW

Nice monsters u've got!!!


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Those are sweet!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

omfg there big


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

one word. HUGEEEEE


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice caribe.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

awesome fish, love how there in a line :nod:


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Cool pics !!! Tha Cariba Army


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

beautifal cariba, how big are they?


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

wow those are some thick a$$ caribas..


----------



## sharkfan (Oct 22, 2004)

Water looks Exceptionaly Clean. Good looking P's!!!!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice, very BIG fish


----------



## Osiris_x11 (Feb 18, 2006)

I can't see their smiles... can you open their mouths for us!!!

hehe... nice setup, healthy looking pack of killers you got there!


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Lovley fish, amazing work, like it how they are all lined up ready to kill


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

your setup is great. fish, substrate, water clarity. not much room for improvement!







and you gotta love the little eyes on those caribes starting out at you.


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

thanks for the replies!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice caribas! To bad you dont live in Sweden


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

^^


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

awesome set up man. How much do you feed them and how often? Im interested in setting up a mixed shoal in the near future. Send me a private message with their price and specs (size, age, ect.) and i'll let you know if I can afford it. You gotta be a proud owner!


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

i feed them as much as they will eat about every 3 days.
catfish nuggets usually, but sometimes beefheart.


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

^^


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nic P's Very very big. You have 5 in a 220?


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

i currently have 5 in there, i had 6 when the pics were taken.
beleive me, they take up plenty of space.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Whoa! those are some awesome caribe dude


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice cariba. What size tank they living in?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Slay said:


> i currently have 5 in there, i had 6 when the pics were taken.
> beleive me, they take up plenty of space.


Thats why they are just freaking huge.


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

bumper the clown


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

i miss mine so bad


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

those are some REAL BIG BOYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Beautifu Beast ! admiration
Hope mine will get this size one day ! (5 cariba in a 100 G, I should upgrade very soon)
What size when you bought them ?


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Very nice setup.


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

some were large when i got them. 2 of them were about 4", now they are about 10". that was about 2 years time.


----------

